

Egyptian military lies on national TV about finding a cure for cancer. - mostafaberg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LorKUkfODqM&t=51m1s

======
nmc
Overly misleading title!

Full disclosure: I cannot understand Arabic, so I relied on English-written
reports — for instance [1].

1\. The cure is supposed to be for HIV and Hepatitis C, nothing to do with
cancer.

2\. This story sounds like a load of bullshit to me too, but as a scientist I
will not call them liars until I have proof.

[1]
[http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsContent/1/64/95121/Egypt/Pol...](http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsContent/1/64/95121/Egypt/Politics-/Egypt-
presidential-advisor-Army-health-devices-for.aspx)

~~~
mostafaberg
Aw darn I accidentally wrote cancer instead of HIV, and i know why you
wouldn't call them liars, but please watch the part at 9:15 and try not to
laugh your ass off, this equipment they "invented" is the ADE651 bomb detector
scam. hope I've clarified why I'm calling them liars, also, ahram.org is
government run and is equivalent to Fox news, don't take it seriously !

------
mostafaberg
Sorry It's in arabic, but he explains the method as follows "We feet the
patient Aids like it's Kebab, and that is a scientific miracle"

And he goes on thanking every single person in the military for the rest of
the session.

Damn I wish i had time to translate all of that !, it's hilarious !

